# Tutorial sobre PSTN



## Comodo (Ago 14, 2006)

Buenas a todos!!

Alguien me podría facilitar algún tutorial sobre telefonía tradicional PSTN??? Lo estoy necesitando para un trabajo práctico y no lo estoy encontrando en la red.... de ser posible que el contenido tenga historia, funcionamiento y estructura.

Estaré esperando respuestas!!

Saludos.

gn.-


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

Busca Red telefonica conmutada en google.


----------



## Comodo (Ene 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias!!!!!

Saludos.-


----------

